# happy new year northenites



## handy1 (Jan 1, 2006)

Bet we had better fireworks than them southerners


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Wookey (Jan 1, 2006)

They were amazing in Manc.


----------



## stereotypical (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy new year all


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2006)

we went up the hill as usual to see the fireworks across manchester and it was foggy. Didn't see anything!


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 2, 2006)

happy new year !


----------



## marco mark (Jan 2, 2006)

Happy New Year all.   

Are you having any meets end of Jan, i will be back in UK .... manchester for a few weeks after 20th. 

 marc


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 2, 2006)

marco mark said:
			
		

> Happy New Year all.
> 
> Are you having any meets end of Jan, i will be back in UK .... manchester for a few weeks after 20th.
> 
> marc



Well, you're always welcome to come along to the book club meet ups, head over to the manc book club thread, you'll see we've had a good time.


----------

